# Leaving a car in Green River, UT



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Hey all
Not boating related but I am going to need to leave a car in Green River UT for a couple days, any ideas of safe spots to leave it?

Thanks


----------



## portermoab (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm guessing back by the train station would be fine. You could probably also ask the folks at Ray's for any suggestions.


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

talk to the guys at holiday river expiditions


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

The John Wesley Powell Museum may let you if you ask. There is also an RV park where we left a friend's van once for a small fee once.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Have left a car at the Green River KOA across from the River Museum.
Green River KOA Journey:
235 South 1780 East, Green River, UT 84525
(435) 564-8195


----------



## YvonneClarkson (Jun 30, 2021)

I will have to do the same thing in a couple of weeks. So, where did you leave your car dude?! A friend of mine told me that leaving it at the train station is ok, however I am kind of afraid, as when my brother left his car in there, it was evacuated as some police officers decided that it is a very "suspicious" vehicle D. However, my brother is a dumbass actually, and also very unlucky. After he got back that car, he crashed it soooo freaking hard, that he could not even sell it, he had to scrap it so he could get some money for it . Thankfully, he got a pretty great amount of money from scrapi.com, as they are the best in this field.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

I've left my car near the library just parked on the curb for days several times. No problems. This is Green River, UT we're talking about.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

I've left a car at the airport before with no issues, we met Redtail there for the air shuttle.


----------

